# Resonator or heat shield - is it a worry?



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

I see a "resonator" (that's what my mechanic told its name is) is hanging down from the exhaust, sort of ready to fall off - is this nothing more than a heat shield? If so, I don't think it would really need to be replaced, unless it serves some extra-useful purpose.

I have a 2001 GXE with 212,000 kms, original exhaust, probably time for stuff like this to happen......


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

the resonator is what tones down your exhaust. if that's hanging, then you have to have an exhaust leak or something somewhere, because it's connected to the exhaust piping. 

the heat shield is just a metal cover that goes over the exhaust, but they are definitely not the same thing


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

It's hanging on the one side. It's sort of semi-circular if you looked at it crossways. If it is the resonator, would there be a noticeable noise?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

if it's the resonator, i would assume you had a major exhaust leak if it was hanging off....








that's a resonator...so it's actually welded or connected to the piping


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

It was a heat shield, I banged if off with a broom. I don't think there's a need to have it replaced, I have a paved driveway, my Sentra is not sitting in high grass=)


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

if it was a heat shield then that "mechanic" is a retard and i would recommend not going back ever again


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, he kind of got his terms mixed up. I think he knew it was loose.


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

i had my heat sheild removed, its only on cars that require it liek california for reasons of starting grass fires, i dunno sounds like alot of bull so i got mine taken off, who ever had the car before me had it clipped on with dinky metal twist clamps
lame.


----------



## mikey2189 (Nov 26, 2007)

i would def keep the resonator i just busted mine up fromo bottoming out cuz i have a lowered sentra and a custom obx exhaust and after i got it taken off and replaced with straight piping it made my car go from a hot tuner sound to a raspy ricer sound so if you dont want that go somewhere else and get a new one put back on


----------

